# مشكلات الشباب الاجتماعية و السلوكية



## bashaeran (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*إن موضوع مشكلات الشباب اليوم موضوع غاية في الأهمية لأنه يسلط الضوء على شريحة مهمة جدا سواء أكان ذلك بالنسبة للحياة الاجتماعية أو الاقتصادية لما تمتلكه هذه الشريحة من قابليات وقدرات وامكانيات فضلا عن الالتزامات والمسؤوليات التي يمكن أن تناط بها، الأمر الذي يجعل أي عائق أو مشكل يعترضها مسألة تستدعي التوقف عندها ومحاولة البحث عن أسبابها وتداعياتها، لأن هذه المشكلة أو العائق قد لا ينحصر تأثيره في شخص الشاب أو مجموعة الشباب التي تعاني منه وإنما قد يمتد تأثيره إلى قطاعات ومجالات اجتماعية أخرى.*
*على الرغم من ان جميع الفئات والأفراد في المجتمع مهم ومن دون استثناء، غير أن شريحة الشباب لها أهمية استثنائية للدور الذي يناط بها والمسؤولية التي ينبغي أن تتحمل أعباءها. فهم عصب الأمة واليها يؤول مصير المجتمع ورقيه لما تحمله من قدرات وقابليات واستعدادات تجعلها أكثر مرونة وتقبل للتطور والتغير في شتى مجالات الحياةوعلى الرغم من كثرة مشاكل الشباب إلا أننا يمكن ان نسلط الضوء على المشاكل السلوكية والاضطرابات السلوكية عند الشباب علما أن أنواع هذه المشاكل متداخلة فيما بينها ومع بعضها البعض الآخر.*
*أولا: مشاكل الشباب السلوكية:*
*1. توهم المرض*
*تظهر حالة توهم المرض عند الشباب كنتيجة لما يعانيه الشباب في هذه المرحلة من تغيرات داخلية فسيولوجية وما تبعثه هذه التغيرات من قلق وتوتر عندهم. حيث تظهر أعراض التوهم المرضي من كثرة العناية بالجسد والتأمل فيه، ومحاولة تضخيم وتهويل أي عارض قد يتعرض له الشاب، بل إن مجرد البرد البسيط والارتفاع في درجة الحرارة قد يجعل من الذي يعاني من توهم المرض أن يعتقد أنه مصاب أو سوف يصاب بمرض عضال، *
*2. الانطواء*
*تلاحظ حالة الانطواء عند بعض الشباب والتي تكون متمثلة في الرغبة الشديدة للعزلة والتردد والخجل والاكتئاب*
*3. أحلام اليقظة*
*تعد أحلام اليقظة من الوسائل الشائعة عند المراهقين للهروب من المواقف التي لا يستريحون لها، وذلك من خلال لجوئهم إلى عالم الخيال*
*4. السلوك العدواني*
*يبرز هذا السلوك وتتضح ملامحه في مرحلة المراهقة بين المراهقين. ويتمثل في مظاهر كثيرة، منها –على سبيل المثال- التهريج، قلة الاحترام، العناد، التحدي، وتخريب ما يقع أمامه، فضلا عن استعمال الألفاظ البذيئة. ولا يمكن ارجاع هذا السلوك العدواني إلى عامل بالذات، بل ترجع غالبا هذه الأنماط السلوكية إلى عوامل كثيرة متشابكة*
*5. الجناح *
*تعتبر حالة الجنوح درجة شديدة أو منحرفة من السلوك العدواني، حيث يبدو على المراهق تصرفات تعتبر ذات دلالة على سوء الخلق والفوضى والاستهتار. وقد يصل الحال إلى الجريمة،*
*6. الإدمان على الكحول والمخدرات والمؤثرات على العقل:*
*تعد مشكلة الإدمان واحدة من المشكلات الخطيرة التي تهدد مستقبل الشباب وحاضرهم. وتشير غير جهة بحثية وأكاديمية إلى مخاطر مثل هكذا إدمان فضلا عن زيادة نسبة الشباب المدمنين كل يوم وفي كل بقاع العالم. ولم يعد خافيا ما لهذه المواد المخدرة أو الكحول من آثار ومخاطر جسيمة سواء في مجال الصحة البدنية أو النفسية، أو الاقتصاد والحياة الاجتماعية بصورة عامة، *
*7. التدخين لدى المراهقين والشباب*
*تشير بعض الدراسات إلى أن معظم حالات التعاطي للمخدرات وخاصة الحشيش، تبدأ من تدخين السجائر، والتدخين لا يقل خطره على المدى الطويل بأي حال من الأحوال عن بقية أنواع التعاطي، علما أن خطر التدخين يمتد ليشمل غير المدخن ممن يجلس بقرب المدخن من خلال التدخين السلبي.*
*8. الانحرافات الجنسية*

*يذكر لنا (دوجلاس توم) أن كثيرا من ضروب الصراع العقلي وأنواع الشذوذ التي نلقاها في الكبار والصغار على السواء ترجع مباشرة أو تصطبغ بالمواقف والخبرات السيئة في الأمور الجنسية. وعموما ليس هناك طوال العمر من قوة أكبر من تلك القوة إلحاحا في سبيل الظهور على أي شكل من الأشكال كما أنه ليس هناك أي قوة غيرها تلقى من عنت الجماعة والأسرة والفرد في التضييق على حريتها وإحاطتها بالقيود قدر ما تلقى الميول الجنسية من عنت وتقييد*
*  م ؟ ن ؟ ق ؟ و ؟ ل *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع هادف جدا


----------



## bashaeran (7 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> موضوع هادف جدا


 *شكرا لمروك وربنا يرعاك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*أشكرك أستاذى للموضوع الراااااااااااااااائع
صلواتكم





*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
للموضوع الراااائع
سـلام الرب يســوع​


----------



## أرزنا (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
موضوع غني الرب معك


----------



## bashaeran (12 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك أستاذى للموضوع الراااااااااااااااائع*
> 
> *صلواتكم*
> *
> ...


شكرا عزيزي لمشاركتك


----------



## bashaeran (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا​
> للموضوع الراااائع
> 
> سـلام الرب يســوع​


شكرا عزيزي لمشاركتك


----------



## bashaeran (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> موضوع غني الرب معك


 
شكرا عزيزي لمشاركتك


----------

